# Favorite Bruckner symphony finale



## Dim7

Just curious how they will rank here.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I'm fond of most of them but 5 and 8 are probably my favourites.


----------



## Manxfeeder

I like 8. I voted for 7 by mistake.


----------



## hpowders

Not my favorite entire Bruckner symphony, but for an isolated finale it's hard to beat Symphony No. 8.


----------



## Dim7

I'm liking the finale of the 4th recently, but I must ponder this long before I vote. Voting in a "favorite X" poll in TC - not to be taken lightly.


----------



## pierrot

I gonna be honest to say that sometimes I can't tell one symphony from the other.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

The unintended "Finale" (3rd Mvt) of the 9th is my favorite. It's my favorite Bruckner symphony by quite bit actually.


----------



## Dim7

DiesIraeVIX said:


> The unintended "Finale" (3rd Mvt) of the 9th is my favorite. It's my favorite Bruckner symphony by quite bit actually.


That won't count for the purpose of this poll, neither does the unfinished "actual" finale of the 9th. But your choice for the best Bruckner symphony is correct. Bruckner at his most mysterious and possibly the least repetitious.


----------



## phlrdfd

I went with number eight. Numbers four and five are also contenders. I'd say the codas of the finales of numbers 4 and 8 are my two favorite symphonic codas.


----------



## Skilmarilion

I really enjoy the finale of the 7th. There's a remarkably beautiful passage played in the strings from about a couple minutes in. It's lighter in mood and rather graceful when compared to the first half of the symphony, and its shorter, but somehow it doesn't feel unsatisfactory at all.

But of course, the finale of the 8th is something else. The opening in the horns and pounding chords in the strings ... wow.



Dim7 said:


> That won't count for the purpose of this poll, neither does the unfinished "actual" finale of the 9th. Bruckner at his most mysterious and possibly the least repetitious.


Whilst as it is, the 9th is incredible, I do think it could have been even greater with the finale, and perhaps just as 'mysterious' as the rest of the work -- _IV. Finale: *Misterioso*, nicht schell_.


----------



## Guest

pierrot said:


> I gonna be honest to say that sometimes I can't tell one symphony from the other.


Hah! Come on, Pierrot, not all of 'em begin with a _pp_ string tremolo !!!!


----------



## Guest

I voted for Beethoven.


----------



## Guest

Nah, not this time, just kidding. Tough call for me: 4, 5 or 8 (and -though Dim7 forbids it - the 'reconstruction' of 9).
I chose 5 (today, maybe next year that will change ...), it is truly a master work.


----------



## Albert7

No multiple symphony vote? I like all of them.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

TalkingHead said:


> I voted for Beethoven.


Me too! Best buds for life! :cheers:


----------



## Becca

It all depends on which of the symphonies I am listening to. If it is the 7th, the the finale of the 7th is my favourite, if the 4th, the the last movement of the 4th is best, if ... well you get the idea.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

_Eight_ and _Four_ for me.

Or perhaps_ Four _and_ Eight_.

- I'm flexible that way.

_;D_


----------



## Guest

Marschallin Blair said:


> _Eight_ and _Four_ for me.
> 
> Or perhaps_ Four _and_ Eight_.
> 
> - I'm flexible that way.
> 
> _;D_


Ah, MB, come on, first you give us the blond answer, then the brunette! True colors, if you please!


----------



## Becca

TalkingHead said:


> Ah, MB, come on, first you give us the blond answer, then the brunette! True colors, if you please!


She doesn't let on but she is really a redhead


----------



## Revel

I chose Number Four


----------



## arbiter elegantiarum

Revel said:


> I chose Number Four


Same here 

Jochum EMI is a personal favorite


----------



## Skilmarilion

I don't know about anyone else, but so far I'm finding the "performing version" finale of the 9th to be surprisingly convincing, and dare I say, compelling.


----------



## Avey

The *Second's *ending, as in the _literal_ ending, the coda, is pretty spectacular, among Brucknerian peaks. The finale is totally creepy and haunting, but the ultimate climax gives way to an unrelenting ascent toward triumph. Effulgence in sound.

The whole piece is a bit underrated, considering that it never gets performed (I know, most his symphonies are rarely performed), but it is on par with his more obvious monuments, the 4th, 7th, 8th, 9th, etc. (And, actually, writing that, I feel silly: his 5th and 6th are equally great. So, truly, what symphony is not great here? Whatever.)


----------



## Arsakes

I recently started loving his 1st, 2nd and 9th too. So Obviously I love all of them now!

Where is the 9th symphony that Bruckner dedicated to God?

I vote traditionally for the 7th or 5th, but this time for the 1th.


----------



## Xaltotun

The finale of the 5th has inspired me to poetry several times, and still does, but as a favor to you guys I'll try to restrain myself for once. Hmm. It's hard. OK, a compromise: you get a list. CATHEDRALS PYRAMIDS VAULTS SPIRES WIND MOUNTAINS THE MOTHER CHURCH AS A BRIDE OF CHRIST PETRIFIED HUMAN BEINGS STATUES HUMAN SACRIFICE STONE DWELLING PLACE OF THE GODS CLOSING THE VAULT WITH A SILENT CAPSTONE A STRUGGLE OF FAITH REVELATION ECSTASY HORROR THE END OF DANTE'S "PARADISE" THE WIFE OF LOT SEEING GOD PETRIFICATION PETRIFICATION STATUES SILENT WITNESSES FOREVER EVER EVER EVER.


----------



## Arsakes

I didn't notice this poll is about the finale movement.

Still 1st one is quite good. It's kind of Middle Romantic, but the later symphonies are more Late Romantic.
My preferences of the Bruckner Finals:
8 > 4 > 1 > 5 > 7 > 3 > 2 > 6
And the 9th symphony is unfinished.


----------



## Art Rock

I picked the 8th ahead of the 4th. If the 9th had been included in its 3-movements version, that finale would have been the outright winner for me.


----------



## Lord Lance

Of the many classical pieces I hum and sing, Bruckner's Fifth's Finale is one of them. Good stuff.


----------



## Skilmarilion

The finale of the 7th is probably an underrated one. I guess it can be expected given the heavyweight first two movements, but it's full of wonderful ideas. I particularly like what he does from about 1:08 onwards here:


----------



## Dim7

I'm curious about the popularity of 5th's finale. Is it purely visceral/emotional thing or is there something technically/intellectually impressive about it?


----------



## Mahlerian

Dim7 said:


> I'm curious about the popularity of 5th's finale. Is it purely visceral/emotional thing or is there something technically/intellectually impressive about it?


It's beautifully realized, full of contrapuntal detail (including a double fugue), and builds with inevitability to a glorious conclusion. I'm of the opinion that it's Bruckner's best finale.


----------



## nightscape

No surprise that number 8 is winning. That's probably my favorite as well, though I do like 5, 6 and 9 as well. Of course, Bruckner finales do benefit from the quality of the entire symphony. It's like one giant cohesive build up to an inexorable and life-affirming conclusion (even 9 still feels finished), and the emotional toll of the whole listening experience will give the ending more gravity.


----------



## scratchgolf

555555555555555555555


----------



## Tristan

8 immediately came to mind for me, but 7 is a close second (those also happen to be my two favorite Bruckner symphonies).


----------



## Orfeo

The finales of Symphonies V & VIII for me. The one for Die Nullte ("No. 0") is very fine in its own right, with the finale for Symphony no. VII not far behind. The rest are okay, although the finale for number 3 (original) kind of stands out.


----------



## helenora

I'm very happy to find this poll. as for me I'm currently listening one by one all of them, so far I'm familiar with just 3 symphonies of Bruckner, but as soon as I finish listening to them all, I'll vote. At least now after many years I understand Bruckner, it gives me lots of happiness. monumental , magnificent works! rediscovery!:angel:


----------



## Avey

Feel like bumping this thread. Because I am in the mood, to bump this thread.


----------



## helenora

Don't know what system is use in a poll, but now I'm listening his 9th, unfinished....anyway listening in edition of Nowak 1951 that was corrected edition from 1932 which is considered really Bruckner's version. Well, I love them all, but this coda of finale is absolutely extraordinary, never ending culminations !!!!miracle. How could one person....how everything can be expressed in one symphony, such complete expression of a life in all its aspects. 

Thanks to the universe or something else or someone else for this forum.....it exists and there are people who would understand and share your passion for this music! Because sometimes one just want to shout out how beautiful is it.....but there is a desert around.....( figuratively speaking) and I think I'm not alone on this forum whose friends don't share their passion for classical music.


----------



## BoggyB

I was taken recently with the finale of 1, but my shortlist for this poll was 4, 6, 9, and I voted 4.


----------

